# Identifying a Stanley No. 5 Plane



## jimc (Mar 6, 2008)

I have a Stanley No. 5 plane that my wife picked up for me at a yard sale. While it's not in great shape, after a dip in Evaporust it looks a lot better than I originally thought.

I wonder if anyone could help me identify its date (approximately, of course). Here is the information I've collected:

- Body has a No. 5 on the front end. That is the only marking I can find anywhere on the body.

- Blade: 2" x 7-1/4"; marked Stanley Rule & Level Co.

- Lateral Adjustment Lever: Marked Pat. 2876 1C2184 72488, each number under the preceding. Also has "Stanley" engraved along the length of the lever, towards the top end from the patent marking.

- Adjustment Knob Inner Surface: unable to read all of the text but this is what I could get -* Bailey Pat * August 6, 1867.

The lever cap has no markings, nor does the plane iron cap. The lever cap has a keyhole-shaped hole which I have heard was changed to a kidney-shaped hole at some date.

Don't know that there is any other information I can provide. My camera isn't working well, so I can't get a picture right now.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Jim, based on the info you supplied, I'd say it sounds like a Type 6, manufactured between 1888 and 1892.

http://hyperkitten.com/tools/stanley_bench_plane/dating_flowchart.php#Types 1-20

Go to the above site and answer the questions.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Here is one place--http://www.handplane.com/74/stanley-no-5-plane/
Here a a very good place--http://www.supertool.com/stanleybg/stan0a.html
Great info here-https://home.comcast.net/~stanleyplanes/planes101/planes101.htm
And one more--http://www.cianperez.com/Wood/WoodDocs/Wood_How_To/INDEX_How_To.htm
Millers Falls here-http://oldtoolheaven.com/bench/bench.htm


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Jim:

Depends not only on the Number but what Type of Stanley Plane it is i.e. Bench, Smoothing etc. This Site is where I took the Pictures from. Perhaps you might see yours Here or look at the Dozens they have on there.

They made a LOT of 5's, 5-1/4's, 5-1/2's etc.


















*bubinga:* Why did you post all those Sites! Now I'm gonna have to go and have a look at them ALL…LOL.
and enjoy every minute of it. Thanks My Man!!!

Rick


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

They were all book marked in my favs


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

That's exactly where I just put them all also..LOL.. That last one is GREAT!! Tons of Pics and Info on there!

Jim: Check that one out for sure!!

Thanks again bubinga! I'll go back and give them a good look see when I have a little more time.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Jim - You're text description is excellent, but there are several subtle cues that could make a difference…a pic or 3 would be helpful. Cian Perez's website is amazing….I'll add Rexmill.com as another useful site…their type study is really good. Thanks for all the "new to me" link EJ!


----------

